

Hipster analytics: Best tools - gwintrob
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/05/hipster-analytics-the-5-best-tools-youve-probably-never-heard-of/

======
bilalhusain
Interesting to see that this story has 5 points in 5 minutes whereas the same
link submitted an hour ago has still 1 point.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8274640)

~~~
minimaxir
That URL has a # at the end: this one doesn't hence it missed the dupe
detector.

~~~
mdaniel
Which means a `urlparse.urlparse` equivalent in arc would probably go a long
way toward helping that.

